# Importing vintage VW's to the US from Germany



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2007)

Has anyone attempted this? I have a buddy that went to Germany and found someone selling a bunch of old VW's (50's-60's era microbusses and beetles) and he wanted help getting hem into the US. What kind of hell would a regular joe have to go thru to get them imported?


----------



## trepoman (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Importing vintage VW's to the US from Germany ([email protected])*

It must be possible. My boss goes to europe every couple years and buys a new bmw or mercedes, drives it while he is there, and is able to import it as a used car because he drove it for a couple weeks. Allegedly it costs him close to the same as if he bought the car here and rented a car in europe while there. I'd ask him details but he's a dick


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Importing vintage VW's to the US from Germany ([email protected])*

Very difficult to do! You can do it easier and cheaper as shells without motors, as then they are not operational vehicles, they are then just "parts"
look here for official info:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/...7.htm
here is an snipet of that:
"The following provides information concerning the importation of a passenger car, truck, trailer, motorcycle, bus, or multi-purpose passenger vehicle (MPV) that was not originally manufactured to comply with U.S. or Canadian safety standards. Importers of motor vehicles must file an HS-7 Declaration form (available at ports of entry or at http://www.nhtsa.gov/cars/rules/import) at the time a vehicle is imported to identify the basis for the vehicle’s entry into the United Sates. As a general rule, a motor vehicle less than 25 years old must comply with all applicable Federal motor vehicle safety standards (FMVSS) to be imported on a permanent basis. Vehicles (other than motorcycles) manufactured to comply with the FMVSS will have a certification label affixed by the original manufacturer in the area of the driver-side door. Motorcycles will have the label close to the intersection of the steering post and the handlebars. To make importation easier, when purchasing abroad a vehicle certified to the U.S. standards, a buyer should have the seller verify in the sales contract that the label is attached and present this document at the time of importation.
A vehicle without a certification label cannot be imported as a conforming vehicle. In this case, the importer must contract with a Registered Importer (RI) to modify the vehicle and post a DOT Conformance Bond in an amount equivalent to one and a half times the vehicle’s dutiable value. This bond is in addition to the normal Customs entry bond. Copies of the DOT Conformance Bond and the contract with an RI must be attached to the HS-7 form.
Under the contract, the RI will modify the vehicle and certify that it conforms to all applicable FMVSS. Before an RI can modify a vehicle, NHTSA must have determined that the vehicle is eligible for importation based on its capability of being modified to conform to all applicable FMVSS. If no determination has been made, the RI must petition NHTSA to determine whether the vehicle is eligible for importation. If the petitioned vehicle is not similar to one sold in the U.S., this process can become very complex and costly. A list of vehicles that have been determined eligible for importation can be found on NHTSA’s web site at http://www.nhtsa.gov/cars/rules/import.
Since the cost of modifying a nonconforming vehicle, or the time required to bring it into conformance, may affect the decision to purchase a vehicle abroad, we strongly recommend discussing these matters with an RI before buying and shipping a vehicle to the U.S."


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Importing vintage VW's to the US from Germany ([email protected])*

more good info here:
http://www.importexporthelp.com/importing-cars.htm


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Importing vintage VW's to the US from Germany (trepoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trepoman* »_It must be possible. My boss goes to europe every couple years and buys a new bmw or mercedes, drives it while he is there, and is able to import it as a used car because he drove it for a couple weeks. Allegedly it costs him close to the same as if he bought the car here and rented a car in europe while there. I'd ask him details but he's a dick









Actually this sounds like it is just the standard European delivery program...you pick your car up at the factory and drive away - when you are done with your vacation, you drop the car off again and they will ship your car to your local dealership...it is still considered a new car delivery and you don't have to deal with any extra paperwork doing this.
You can do the same thing with BMW (and probably Mercedes) also let you pick your car up at U.S. headquarters the same way.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Importing vintage VW's to the US from Germany (quattrofun5)*

Yes, this sounds like standard European delivery. The manufacturer will give you a discount if you pick up your car at the factory.
In Germany, Mercedes, BMW, and Porsche have offered this program for many years. Audi just started its European delivery program.
In Sweden, Volvo and Saab offer a European delivery program.
If you are traveling to Europe, this makes a really great alternative to renting a car.
The only major German manufaturer NOT offering European delivery for Americans? Yup, you guessed it, Volkswagen. 
How about it VW? Especially since the Rabbit and GTI are once again manufactured in Wolfsburg. Ideal cars for small European roads and parking spaces.


----------

